# I'm PREGNANT! 5 wks to be exact! Anyone wanna be my buddy??



## EMC0528

Hey guys, 

After 8 months of trying, I finally got my BFP. This is my second baby and I while I remember some things, it's been a long time since the last and I am feeling a bit lost. I would love some ladies to chat with about all the changes that are happening!!

Anyone out there wanna join me??


----------



## Mummyemmy09

Hi I'm 4 weeks pg, found out on sat! How old is your first child? My dd is 2, this will be our second baby!

Emma x


----------



## EMC0528

My DS just turned 4 mid April.

I found out I was expecting last Tuesday. I'm so thrilled! It felt like such a long wait!! How long did were you ttc?


----------



## Mummyemmy09

Me and dh are so thrilled too, it's so great to finally see that bfp isn't it! We've been ttc since Christmas, 8 months is a long time though! Do you want a girl or boy this time?

Emma x


----------



## EMC0528

I would be happy with either. I really wanted my first to be a boy since I thought it might be nice to have a protective older brother. He has been such a joy that I would be happy with another boy. I would also love a girl though....someone to dress pretty and take shopping. lol

How about you?


----------



## Mummyemmy09

I know what you mean, I wanted my first to be a girl and I got a girl! I guess I would quite like another girl, just because I'm familiar with girls and would quite like to dress them as twins! Lol but I'll be just as happy with a boy.

Emma x


----------



## RNmommy

I am 5 wks today too!!!!! YAY!!! :dance:

My hubby and I were NTNP since June 2010. In March after not having a period for almost 2 months, I decided to go to the doctor because I knew something wasn't right. 
He diagnosed me as being anovulatory and I was put on Clomid 50mg CD3-7. 
I ovulated first round but got BFN. This was my second cycle of Clomid at 50mg and I got my BFP!!!!

I had bloodwork done at 15DPO and my progesterone was 34.1 and my HCG was 320. I went to doc today and got my first set of prenatal blood work done. The nurse told me I could call tomorrow afternoon for the HCG & progesterone results but the rest would take a week or so. YAY!!!

I go on May 31st for my first ultrasound. I will be 7 wks, 1 day on the day of my U/S. 

Congrats to you ladies on your BFP!!!!! It's so exciting!!!!

Oh, I had a missed m/c at 14 weeks with my first pregnancy, many years ago. I have a 6yr old son and this will be child number 2 for me. The first for my hubby, as my son was from a previous relationship.
We are thrilled. 

I am very anxious for my scan. One of the girls on my TTC on Clomid thread just found out she's having twins!!! I wonder if twinsies are in store for me?!
That would be fantastic!


----------



## Mummyemmy09

Hi rnmommy, congrats too! This will be number 2 for me too, I would quite like twins, I have read that clomid does sometimes produce twins! Good luck for your u/s!

Emma x


----------



## Elhaym

Hiya! :hi: it took us 8 months too, I was so shocked to get a BFP!

I'm 5 weeks 2 days, and this is no. 1 for me :)


----------



## RNmommy

I thought my hubby would freak out at the possibility of twins but he seems kind of excited about it. That shocked the heck out of me!!

He's rooting for a boy because his father has 3 granddaughters and wants a grandson so bad. But he doesn't really care. He's gonna be wrapped around that little finger either way! 
:rofl:


----------



## RNmommy

Elhaym said:


> Hiya! :hi: it took us 8 months too, I was so shocked to get a BFP!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks 2 days, and this is no. 1 for me :)

You must be so excited!!!! I loved being pregnant with my son...the first time you feel them move and then later on actually see them move, its amazing!! I know I whine about being a woman sometimes but we definitely get the better end of the stick with that.


----------



## Elhaym

Yup, it's exciting - not gonna lie, I'm pretty anxious too, worrying about every little thing, how we will manage etc but I know that's only natural I suppose :) it's just going so sloooooow, want to get these first few weeks out of the way so I can relax a bit!

Feeling them move must be amazing, I can't even imagine it! :D

Aww, I bet your son will love having a little bro or sis! x


----------



## RNmommy

We haven't told him yet. We want to make sure we're through the first tri maybe until we tell him. But he talks about it all the time. His father is remarried and he has more children so he has brothers & a sister on that side. But he's with me 90% of the time. So, yeah, he's in desperate need of a playmate. LOL!! Its just sad that it'll be a long time before he can actually "play" with him or her. haha

My hubby is so worried about everything! Hes scared to get excited about it yet. Poor thing!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls!! 

Elhaym- Congrats on your first! This will be my second and I am still fretting over every little thing! 
Rnmommy- I haven't told my son either. We wanna make sure we are clear of the 12 week mark before we tell other people and if we tell him, he will surely spread the news.

Have any of you been to see the doctor yet? I am going Friday. I'm really looking forward to it because I think it will help ease my fears a little. I have been feeling so many twinges and pinches and a little achey in my lower abdomen. I don't remember having that with my first. I read online that it's normal but I'd like to hear it from the doctor:)


----------



## babydue2011

I am about 9 weeks and this is my first baby. 
Hello all and congrats to you :)


----------



## bb11

Hi Ladies!

I was so excited when I came across this group. Would love to have someone to chat with during this time!! Thursday I will be 5 weeks with my very first pregnancy. So excited and nervous at the same time!

I took a test yesterday that came back positive. The pink line wasn't as dark as the control, but it was there!! I called my doctor and they said I could come in today. I didn't know it would happen so fast! I am going to ask for blood work just so that I can be sure that yesterday's test was positive. Not really sure what else to expect there. My appointment is in 3 hours. Can't wait!

How are you guys feeling? Any tips for a newbie?!?


----------



## RNmommy

I had to go to the doctor again today. Woke up this morning and when I wiped there was a lot of pink, not bright red thank goodness. But enough to make me worry. So I went to dr first thing this morning. 
My HCG results at 15DPO were 320 and my HCG from the blood they took yesterday was 3288!!!! WOW!!!
He did a scan and said everything looked fine and he could see some blood on the u/s and said it could come out too or be absorbed by the body. He thinks it was just from implantation and it worked itself out late. :shrug:
He doesn't suspect any problems and he told me to remain positive!
I go back tomorrow for repeat bloodwork just to make sure my levels are still rising appropriately and because Im on vacation next week I will still have my scan done on May 31st. 
I feel a little better but Im still a little worried. The bleeding has stopped. And when he did his exam he said he didn't see any at all and my cervix was still closed. 
So good news after a bad start to the day!!! LOL!!!

Here's a pic of my little bean....looks more like a pea right now....LOL!!
 



Attached Files:







ducky1.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TexasUni

Yay we are at the same place in our pregnancies!!!


----------



## Jackie26

EMC0528 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After 8 months of trying, I finally got my BFP. This is my second baby and I while I remember some things, it's been a long time since the last and I am feeling a bit lost. I would love some ladies to chat with about all the changes that are happening!!
> 
> Anyone out there wanna join me??

congrats on your great news!!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you, im 7 weeks and very excited too :happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

RNmommy said:


> I had to go to the doctor again today. Woke up this morning and when I wiped there was a lot of pink, not bright red thank goodness. But enough to make me worry. So I went to dr first thing this morning.
> My HCG results at 15DPO were 320 and my HCG from the blood they took yesterday was 3288!!!! WOW!!!
> He did a scan and said everything looked fine and he could see some blood on the u/s and said it could come out too or be absorbed by the body. He thinks it was just from implantation and it worked itself out late. :shrug:
> He doesn't suspect any problems and he told me to remain positive!
> I go back tomorrow for repeat bloodwork just to make sure my levels are still rising appropriately and because Im on vacation next week I will still have my scan done on May 31st.
> I feel a little better but Im still a little worried. The bleeding has stopped. And when he did his exam he said he didn't see any at all and my cervix was still closed.
> So good news after a bad start to the day!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my little bean....looks more like a pea right now....LOL!!


OMG that scan pic is incredible! can you believe that that tiny thing is going to be a whole new person? It never ceases to amaze me! :D

So happy everything is OK! HCG sounds nice and high, little pea must be happy in there :haha:


----------



## EMC0528

Rnmommy I'm so glad that he said everything looks ok. That is such a GREAT pic of your little "pea" hehe.

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## RNmommy

Yeah, my little pea is giving me a hard time already....can't wait til the terrible twos.... :rofl:


----------



## ShireLass

I'm 5wks today, not seeing the midwife for another 2 weeks though.


----------



## chubster

Hello
I am totally new and 5 weeks pregnant with my first ever pregnancy. I am very happy but I feel really nervous about every twinge and we've decided not to tell anyone yet so it will be good to use this site! 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## I<3paul

Hey I'm 5 weeks as well, I have 2 babies (2 and 7 months) so pregnancy and birth is still quite fresh in the old mind if you need any advice...although some bits naturally I try to block out like heartburn, morning sickness ...oh and that actual giving birth bit!! Xx


----------



## EMC0528

I<3paul- it's been so long for me (4 years) since I had my son. Did you experience any mild cramping or little pinches/aches with your second?


----------



## Wildfire81

EMC0528 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> After 8 months of trying, I finally got my BFP. This is my second baby and I while I remember some things, it's been a long time since the last and I am feeling a bit lost. I would love some ladies to chat with about all the changes that are happening!!
> 
> Anyone out there wanna join me??

I would love to talk to others that are about as far along as I am!


----------



## crispychewy

Hi EMC,
I would love to buddy up with you! I'm also 5 weeks pregnant. Due on January 14th. I also have a boy like you. He was born in 2008. It will be nice to have a 2012 baby. I think 4 years is a nice gap. Sounds like you had a 2007 baby? 5 years is even better!


----------



## EMC0528

crispychewy said:


> Hi EMC,
> I would love to buddy up with you! I'm also 5 weeks pregnant. Due on January 14th. I also have a boy like you. He was born in 2008. It will be nice to have a 2012 baby. I think 4 years is a nice gap. Sounds like you had a 2007 baby? 5 years is even better!

We would have liked to have had one a bit sooner, but we're thrilled to be expecting regardless. My son just turned 4 in April so he'll be about 4.5. I haven't been to the dr. yet but I think I will be due around Jan 16 based on my last period. 

We are super close for dates!


----------



## EMC0528

Welcome Shirelass, Chubster and Wildfire!!


----------



## crispychewy

EMC,
Are you in Calgary? I'm in Toronto. I used to live in calgary..well High River actually. I taught there for 2 years. It seems like a lot of people from this forum are from the UK? 4.5 years is perfect. Big bro can help take care of baby. That's what I'm looking forward to!


----------



## FiNZ

Congratulations and all the best for a wonderful pregnancy! xx


----------



## RNmommy

Hello to all the wonderful new ladies!!!!!

How is everyone doing tonight?? Im just relaxing. Trying not to overanalyze every litte cramp or twinge. And I know better, too. Ive taken care of many girls in the ER that came in with bleeding in early pregnancy. And Ive preached to them that cramping and spotting is normal...blah blah....
But I still worry myself like crazy. Haha. Its terrible. 

I go back tomorrow morning bright and early for more bloodwork. Thank goodness I've got great veins!!!


----------



## EMC0528

crispychewy I am in calgary:) Where are you now?

rnmommy, it'll be nice to have a nurse to chat with to tell me how neurotic I am being about every pinch and twinge:dohh:


----------



## crispychewy

EMC I'm in Toronto now. :)


----------



## Elhaym

Welcome everyone!

I did a digi this morning - still no major symptoms so needed reassurance! It was fun, never done one before, and it came up 3+ weeks, so no arguing with that! :thumbup:

Is this week dragging as slowly for everyone else? I'm desperate to get to 6 weeks now, i swear ive been at 5 for a month! And still 15 days till my first midwife appointment - aaargh!


----------



## RNmommy

EMC0528 said:


> crispychewy I am in calgary:) Where are you now?
> 
> rnmommy, it'll be nice to have a nurse to chat with to tell me how neurotic I am being about every pinch and twinge:dohh:

LOL!!! Im just as neurotic. Hahaha. I know better and Im still freaking out about every little thing. But I am more than happy to offer any advice I can. LOL!!!

**We can be neurotic together**


----------



## EMC0528

crispychewy do you like T.O? I've only been a few times and it was so long ago I can't even really remember what it was like. Did you like living in Calgary?

Elhaym I totally did the same thing the night before last. I have had sore boobs and a bit emotional but I just needed a little reassurance!!! I hade 2 tests left, a digi and a normal one and I did the digi....DH noticed it in the garbage and rolled his eyes LOL. He keeps telling me to relax. I think that was the 5 test I did to confirm my posisitve :blush:

Rnmommy I think no matter how much knowledge you have it's normal to still be worried about every twinge. We all just want our little beans to stick!!!! We can try to keep each other grounded:flower:

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great morning, the sun is shining here and things are finally starting to turn green, it feels like spring!!!


----------



## EMC0528

crispychewy.....I totally missed before when you said you were in Toronto:dohh:sorry about that


----------



## chubster

Thanks guys. I feel less anxious today. I am off to see the inlaws tonight though so will have to stop myself smiling and hope they don't notice my boobs have got bigger! 

I've been told I don't see my GP now, I see a midwife at a drop in session. She will only be there for 1.5 hours per week and the first time I can go is in three weeks! I am not very pleased as I have hayfever and wanted some reassurance about medication but the receptionist at my GP's sort of over ruled me and just told me to stop taking it and wait til I saw the midwife! :-O


----------



## EMC0528

chubster I totally know how you feel about trying to conceal your smile. I have been noticeably happier at work. I love that I have something to look forward to and I just feel so greatful. 

All this talk about midwives, maybe I should look into it. :)


----------



## sailorgirl1

Hi guys, congrats to you all!
Im very confused - got first BFP yesterday, let's hope it's right....I think that would make me about 5 weeks also but now what??
What do I do now?? Ring GP?? So confusing!!!! :flower:


----------



## Elhaym

sailorgirl1 said:


> Hi guys, congrats to you all!
> Im very confused - got first BFP yesterday, let's hope it's right....I think that would make me about 5 weeks also but now what??
> What do I do now?? Ring GP?? So confusing!!!! :flower:

When was the first day of your last period hun? Put that into a due date calculator and it will tell you how many weeks you are, and it'll also give you an estimated due date :D

Calculator here: https://www.justparents.co.uk/pregnancy/tools/due-date-calculator.html

Yes, ring your GP. I went for an appointment with mine, some places get you to ring the midwives direct, so check when you phone. They don't do much, just check your due date, give you info about diet/smoking/drinking etc then book you in for your first midwife appointment which is usually from 8-10 weeks :)

Congrats and all the best! :)


----------



## Lilwasp

Hi ladies, can I join? Had a :bfp: yesterday which puts me at 4+1. :happydance:

This will be baby 3. DD is almost 2.5 and DS almost 1. Thought we'd try and get them in there quick! lol

Mad isn't it - the 2WW goes on forever! 
The wait for the first scan takes forever! 
The wait for the magic 12 week milestone takes forever!
The wait for quickening takes forever!
........
All that time we worry about every twinge or icky feeling. Why do we do it to ourselves? Stupid question! There's just not a smilie cute enough to sum it up


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Lilwasp! Congrats! :)

Haha, I know what you mean. I swear, this last week has been the slowest of my entire life, the 2ww is nothing compared to this!


----------



## EMC0528

Hey lilwasp and sailorgirl

Lilwasp I feel the same. I actually went on several due date calculators to see which one would give me the earliest due date!!! They only differed by about a day, but that's the one I used because I just want time to go QUICKLY!!

All this waiting and waiting and wishing time would pass ....the funny thing is that when our little beans are born it will go so fast and we'll wish could slow things down. I can't believe how quickly time has passed with my DS.


----------



## RNmommy

Hey Sailorgirl & Lilwasp!!!!

EMC said it perfectly about the time passing. I look at my son now (he's 6) and i think...Gosh, he used to be so little!!!! How did he get so big, so fast? LOL!

Lilwasp - I know, I just commented on another thread about it seeming like Im always waiting for something....BFP, bloodwork results, ultrasounds, exams...UGH!!! LOL!!!

It will all be worth it when we hold our adorable little babies in January!!!


----------



## Locksley27

hey congradulations on number 2. I just found out I was pregnant with number 4 last week! Yet even though I have already done this a few times before I am still freaked about every twinge.


----------



## Srrme

If you're still looking for a buddy, I can use one too! :shrug:


----------



## mommy2be2012

I will be five weeks tomorrow. I am so excited. I really dont have any symptoms yet other then being extremely tired all the time!


----------



## EMC0528

Hi srrme and mommytobe!

Yes the tired all the time has been a tricky one for me. I feel like no matter how much sleep I get I could always use more. Although I am feeling pretty good aside from that so no complaints:)


----------



## RNmommy

mommy2be2012 - I feel you with the tired business....Im exhausted ALL the time...BLAH!

I did get my results back today. They were 5662. Not as high as they could have been but doctor doesn't seem concerned. I was a wreck today, crying all day. But my doc got on the phone and reassured me that everything was fine as far as he was concerned but if I wanted to have my levels checked again tomorrow just for peace of mind then he would be happy to do it. (Because Im leaving tomorrow afternoon for vacation and will be gone for 10 days - what a way to spend my vacation...worrying....UGH)
So I go back in the morning. 
Hoping they're still going up. He said that he knows textbooks say that they should double every 48hrs but its not exact and the numbers fluctuate. 
I know it should have made me feel better, but Im still going crazy about it.
Im not bleeding or cramping, so thats a good thing.
If Im in GA and I start to bleed or cramp real bad I'll just go to the ER. Hopefully I don't have to do that. 
And Im praying when I go to the doc on May 31 I'll see my little bean's ticking heartbeat!!!


----------



## EMC0528

rnmommy I totally feel for you :hugs: I'm sure everthing is ok but I think you were right to make an appt tomorrow just so you don't spend your vacation worrying. I'm glad the doctor is positive and seems to think all is good. Tomorrow you will get that extra piece of mind and you will feel better. Hang in there!!!


----------



## RNmommy

You know, I just did some more research and I dont know why I have it my head that its supposed to double every 48hrs. UGH!!! I frustrate myself. 

I found this online....


"*Normal" Doubling Time

hCG levels

Doubling Time*

Under 1200 mIU/ml - 31-72 hours

Between 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml - 72-96 hours

Over 6000 mIU/ml - more than 96 hours



So my results fell in perfectly!!!! I need to stop stressing!!!!! LOL!


----------



## h0peful

YAYYYY Rnmommy!!! we all worry about stuff way too much! :) 

Hi everyone btw! :hi: I'm 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant and this is my very first time. I'm very excited, very nervous and VERY emotional :cry:! I've been crying every day the past three days and I'm usually not a crier at all! :shrug: Anyone else feeling like their hormones are taking over their lives? Oh yeah, my face is breaking out like crazy too! :dohh: lol

I'd love, love, love some bump buddies! I've been feeling lonely since I moved over from the TTC forums. You all sound great! I'd love to be your buddy EMC. This is a fun thread!

Congrats to all the girls. I'm here for support and to talk if anyone needs it. :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

Hi hopeful! Congrats on your BFP! I'm just a couple of days behind you, my first ever BFP too! :)

Don't even talk to me about the crying - my day isn't complete without at least 1 good cry over something really stupid :rofl:

I think I recognise your name from the TTC forums, how long were you trying hun? x


----------



## h0peful

awww it's good to hear that I'm not the only one bawling for no reason! :dohh: thanks elhaym! wow yeah, we're just 2 days apart! :hugs:

dh and i were trying since august of last year, some months harder than other :haha: this is the first month that we had decided not to try anymore and just wait a while!!! no one wants to hear it but it's true, I got pregnant the moment I stopped stressing about it. It was such a shock! 

How long were you trying elhaym? what other symptoms do you have? any appointment yet?


----------



## Elhaym

Similar time to me! :D I came off the pill at the start of September, so we got a BFP on our 8th cycle - we weren't full on TTC, more NTNP, though I was doing OPKs so I had an idea of when I was O'ing :blush: I'd given up on it happening too, wasn't really thinking about it much during the 2ww then odd cramping and brown CM at 10/11 dpo - I was like, 'Hold on a second...' :haha: Waited for AF to show, no sign of her on the day she was due and I just knew, BFP at 15 DPO!

I've got EXTREME tiredness (wasn't too bad before but today it hit me, sat here at 9pm on a Friday night in my pyjamas!), frequent peeing, and crazy weepiness/PMS-like feelings! No sickness yet though. How about you? :D

Had my doctor's appointment but they don't do much here, see the midwife on 2nd June which is when things get going! It feels an age until my scan around 12 weeks, don't know how I can wait that long! Have you seen a doctor yet? x


----------



## Wildfire81

RNmommy said:


> Hello to all the wonderful new ladies!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing tonight?? Im just relaxing. Trying not to overanalyze every litte cramp or twinge. And I know better, too. Ive taken care of many girls in the ER that came in with bleeding in early pregnancy. And Ive preached to them that cramping and spotting is normal...blah blah....
> But I still worry myself like crazy. Haha. Its terrible.
> 
> I go back tomorrow morning bright and early for more bloodwork. Thank goodness I've got great veins!!!

I used to be the one to draw all the blood from the pregnant women, and I have terrible veins! I sure do miss being a phlebotomist!


----------



## mommy2be2012

i am the same way. like if i dont eat i get nauseous but im just tired all the time. i'll wake up and like two hours later my eyes are heavy and im nodding off. :dohh: lol 



EMC0528 said:


> Hi srrme and mommytobe!
> 
> Yes the tired all the time has been a tricky one for me. I feel like no matter how much sleep I get I could always use more. Although I am feeling pretty good aside from that so no complaints:)


----------



## ShireLass

At the moment I'm not really hungry, until I AM hungry and then I'm instantly starving, but I can only eat small portions.

My boobs have gone up a cup size and are a little sore.

That's about it for now....


----------



## EMC0528

My boobs have gotten bigger too....and I really don't need them to get ANY BIGGER. 

Had my first dr. appt. Not much happened. I get an ultrasound at 11 weeks and bloodwork, physical. Until then I just kind of have to wait. 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## ShireLass

EMC0528 said:
 

> My boobs have gotten bigger too....and I really don't need them to get ANY BIGGER.

Ditto, I'm an E now, I hate having big boobs anyway, I don't want them to get any bigger, but I do want to breastfeed.


----------



## Elhaym

Heh I was small before and now I'm a good B, they look great actually, much fuller and rounder! Loving them at the moment :haha:


----------



## mommy2be2012

mine were a good B and have fully filled a C. I kinda hope they dont get any bigger but we'll see and its not like i can really enjoy the size difference, they are SO painful:nope:


----------



## ShireLass

We told OH's parents last night, I was really nervous, his dad hugged me and said I was shaking! They took it really well, already having 3 grandchildren from his brother.

I have to be brave and tell my dad at some point, not looking forward to that one at all.


----------



## RNmommy

Just got off the phone with the doctor's office!!!!!

5/18/11 - HCG 5226, Progesterone 34.1

*5/20/11 - HCG 9883, Progesterone 28*

Whoop Whoop!!! :dance:

*I have to read through and catch up later, just wanted to post the good news!!!!*


----------



## EMC0528

congrats rnmommy. So good to know for sure that everything is progressing well. 
I found some interesting stats online that helped me relax a little. I was so worried about every little twinge and ache I was driving myself crazy.


----------



## h0peful

yayyyyy rnmommy! that's great news! enjoy your vacay! :) 

that's a funny story elhaym!! :haha: actually the implantation bleeding is what tipped me off too!! I thought it was my period and stuck a tampon in. Then like 5 hours later I took it out only to find it pretty much clean.. and I was like WTH....!!! :haha:

I can definitely tell that my boobs are fuller and heavier (which is annoying since im a D already) but I haven't had to switch bras yet or anything. No morning sickness yet... I'm definitely envious of the ladies who have it! lol

I went to see the midwife today for the first time. Nothing exciting happened :(. They just did some bloodwork and answered my questions and set up an appointment in 2 weeks for a sonogram. Now THAT will be exciting. CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## mommy2be2012

went for my second round of blood work today to check my levels, i've still had some spotting but i called the doctor on call last night and she said everything was fine and not to worry. as long as the bleeding doesnt get more red its normal. it makes my heart jump a little though everytime i see it :wacko: hopefully i get my results back at the end of the week


----------



## crispychewy

Mommytobe...good luck. I'm sure it's nothing but I know how scary it can be. Best of luck. I hope the spotting goes away soon.

Anyone else out there feeling queazy 24/7? I am not throwing up like with my first pregnancy but I can't shake the queaziness that lasts all day long. It's awful. I actually preferred throwing up. At least, last time around, I would throw up 3 or 4 times but the nausea would go away by 2 pm.


----------



## EMC0528

mommytobe I can imagine how it must make you jump a bit to see it. Hang in there :flower:

Girls I am freaking out.....I have been a bit crampy and sore lower back. I keep worrying something is wrong because it wasn't this way with my first. 

I seriously need to relax!! Anyone else feeling achey or crampy?


----------



## mommy2be2012

got my levels back today, everything is fine and they are doing as they should. I have my first u/s on the 1st! I am so excited!!


----------



## RNmommy

EMC0528 said:


> mommytobe I can imagine how it must make you jump a bit to see it. Hang in there :flower:
> 
> Girls I am freaking out.....I have been a bit crampy and sore lower back. I keep worrying something is wrong because it wasn't this way with my first.
> 
> I seriously need to relax!! Anyone else feeling achey or crampy?

Hey....
I get the cramps and the low backaches bad. Ive been getting them since shortly after O. They've actually ebbed off to only happening about once a day. But its still annoying. I worry if I cramp and I worry when I dont cramp. Its a no win situation. LOL!


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks rnmommy. I have been totally freaking out over everything this time. I keep worrying that everything is a sign that my little peanut isn't gonna stick. It's good to know that there are other people having some of my same symptoms :hugs:


----------



## h0peful

Hey EMC! Don't worry I've had lower back pain with a little cramping here and there almost this entire pregnancy. I mentioned it to me my midwife and she didn't think it was a big deal at all.


----------



## EMC0528

Thanks hopeful. I did a little reading about it and I am feeling a bit more relaxed. 

We'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## Elhaym

Ha, I had cramping from 4-5 weeks and that worried me. Now I hardly ever cramp and THAT worries me. :wacko: Pregnancy really does turn you mad, doesn't it? x


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone feeling today? I went to bed at 8:45pm last night and slept in until 6:20 this morning. I got home last night after work and I was so tired!! I forced myself to go to yoga came home had a cup of tea and went to bed. My poor DH hasn't really seen much of me because I just want to sleep all time. I am feeling so much better today after a good sleep though! 

I typically do regular yoga classes but last night I tried a prenatal class. It was interesting. Definitely good for opening the hips to prepare for the baby. Anyone else doing any exercise? I walked A LOT with my first but thought I would do something more interesting this time.


----------



## h0peful

Agreed Elhaym! We're all in a whole other mental state right now :haha: How're you doing today?

Glad to hear you're feeling better and getting more sleep EMC. :) I've been falling asleep around 10:30, sometimes earlier and waking up around 7:30, which is def earlier than my usual schedule. As for exercise, I do Karate twice a week. When I first found out I was too afraid to go but my midwife said it's no problem so I went on Monday and it was fine. I just tried to drink a lot of water and kept making excuses for people not to hit me in the stomach!! :haha: They're either gonna catch on quick that something's up or think that I'm a big WUSS. :wacko: :rofl:

I have very little symptoms right now other than tiredness so I wouldn't mind a bit of morning sickness right around now. :D


----------



## EMC0528

hopeful you are WAY more ambitious than I am with exercise!!! I am trying to stay active but every little twinge freaks me out! I'm watching what I eat. Trying to have lots of fruits, veggies etc. and I'm doing more activity than I did the last time around. I was in maternity clothes at 8weeks last time....I think it was more a food belly than a baby belly :) 

I'm the same as you with the symptoms. I have none except sore boobs and so tired. 

I wish I could see baby soon so I know my little pea is doing ok in there. I have to wait a month. I see yours is the 6th. So exciting I can't wait for pics.

Elhaym when is your first scan?


----------



## EMC0528

rnmommy how you feeling? 
crispychewy you still sick?
mommytobe still spotting?


----------



## Elhaym

EMC0528 said:


> hopeful you are WAY more ambitious than I am with exercise!!! I am trying to stay active but every little twinge freaks me out! I'm watching what I eat. Trying to have lots of fruits, veggies etc. and I'm doing more activity than I did the last time around. I was in maternity clothes at 8weeks last time....I think it was more a food belly than a baby belly :)
> 
> I'm the same as you with the symptoms. I have none except sore boobs and so tired.
> 
> I wish I could see baby soon so I know my little pea is doing ok in there. I have to wait a month. I see yours is the 6th. So exciting I can't wait for pics.
> 
> Elhaym when is your first scan?

Don't have my scan date through yet, I see the midwife a week today so I'm hoping she'll book me for one then. It won't be till around 12 weeks, so I'm considering getting a private scan around 8 weeks for reassurance! I'm still quite symptom free so I'm not convinced there's anything in there :haha:


----------



## h0peful

EMC0528, you're giving me too much credit. I know what you mean about a food baby :rofl: I've got one too!!!! If it makes you feel better I'm going to skip Karate tonight [I literally woke up feeling ready for a nap! :haha:] and I ate a Big Mac and chicken nuggets for lunch today! :blush::blush::blush:

My excuse is that the baby made me and I'm sticking to it! ;)

DH and I usually try to eat a healthy diet (we both lost 20 lbs+ over the last 3 months) but it's become soooo hard for me to eat well. I'm always craving spicy salty crap food! Need to go grocery shopping and buy tons of veggies and fruits.

I know what you mean Elhaym!!!!! I seriously can't believe it. Partly because I have such little and subtle symptoms and partly because it's too good to be true.


----------



## Elhaym

I booked the scan so no going back now! Next Saturday (4th June) when 'll be 8 weeks! Eeeek!

h0peful, happy 7 weeks by the way! :happydance:


----------



## caite19

Hi :) can I join? I need some pregnant pals. :)


----------



## h0peful

Sure caite19! Welcome! :) We're right around as far along as you. 

Thanks Elhaym!! :hugs: You're almost there too!!!! Our first scans will just be 2 days apart! :yipee:


----------



## caite19

Thanks. :) I had a scan this past week, but all we could see was just the sac, I was just a bit too early. So I had a new ultrasound scheduled for June 9th. :) This is my third pregnancy. I have a little boy who is nearly 3 and my daughter who is our angel. :)


----------



## h0peful

wow how nice! :) and you look so young! do you have any symptoms yet? no morning sickness for me yet which has got me feeling nervous!


----------



## caite19

I'm 23. :) YES. The symptoms are driving me bananas. Exhausted. Nauseated. Cravings for certain foods I never eat. LOL. Lucky for no nausea :D


----------



## RNmommy

Well, I had my first official pregnancy vomit yesterday and lucky me it has continued into today. And unfortunately its not just in the morning :(


----------



## Elhaym

RNmommy said:


> Well, I had my first official pregnancy vomit yesterday and lucky me it has continued into today. And unfortunately its not just in the morning :(

Aww :hugs: it's a horrible feeling, I hope it doesn't last too long x

h0peful and caite we all have scans coming up! Can't wait for pics! :D


----------



## EMC0528

Hey girls!

rnmommy, sorry to hear about your "morning" sickness. I had horrible sickness with my first. 

I booked my ultrasound today, I'm going July 5th. Such a long wait, I don't know how I'll do it.


----------



## caite19

RNmommy.. I wish I could throw up. Mine just sits there. Ugh. 

Can't wait for my ultrasound. EMC, yours won't be too long :)


----------



## EMC0528

Good morning Girls!!

How was everyone's weekend? I have been so achey in my lower abdomen. I am constantly looking for spotting!! I am out of control!!! 

On the plus, I haven't had any morning sickness yet. How are you feeling rnmommy? Caite? your sickness improving at all?


----------



## caite19

EMC I have been crampy off and on too. My nurse told me to make sure I'm drinking lots of fluids. Dehydration can bring them on. :) The sickness is still here. Just lingering. I find if I eat a little more often, it helps. But not always.


----------



## EMC0528

I started spotting a little yesterday. It's not heavy but I'm freaking out :( I see the doctor this afternoon. I am so scared.


----------



## RNmommy

Hey girl,
Ive been spotting on and off and actually had some red spotting on Wednesday. I went to docs this morning and he did my scheduled U/S and he said everything was fine. Baby is measuring exactly 7w1d which is what i am by dates. And he said that unless I was having a lot of bleeding, like a pool of it, not to worry.
Yeah right doc, easier said than done...LOL!
But he said that bleeding is common which I already knew but that doesn't keep it from freaking me out.
As long as you're not having severe cramps, everything should be fine. But I dont blame you for going to doc. 
Hope everything is ok!!! :hugs:

Got to see baby's heartbeat and hear it today. In the 150's!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

rnmommy, you have know idea how happy you made me. I keep telling myself not to worry, but I see so many horror stories on here. I haven't had any pain, and I know it's very common but it never happened in my first pregnancy and it scared me. 

I called healthlink and they recommended I see the dr within 72 hrs. So I am going just to be sure. Man was I a wreck yesterday. DH told me to quit assuming something was wrong but with the unstable hormones already I was in rough shape. 

pregnancy makes us CRAZY!!!


----------



## h0peful

You're gonna be fine EMC!!! Especially since you don't have any cramping, I'm sure the little bit of spotting is just the baby settling in! Of course, I don't blame you for freaking out. I think we all would do exactly the same. Do let us know how the dr appt goes! 

RnMommy, sorry to hear about your sickness. How are you feeling today? I had my first vomit on Saturday! and another couple vomits yesterday. Felt nauseous all day too and today is no different. :sick: I was so jealous of everyone that had "morning" sickness and now I'm ready to be done with it! :haha: It was fine yesterday coz at least it was a holiday (in the US) but it's going to be so hard getting through the work week! 

I do feel better for about 5 mins after I puke, but my sickness doesn't go away either caite! Oh, and I also have pretty constant low back pain. :( Should I be worried?

How are you feeling Elhaym?


----------



## EMC0528

hopeful, I had fairly constant back pain with my first and this time as well. I read up about it and its caused by our hormones. Not to worry. 

As with everything else, I think if it were SEVERE maybe there would be something to worry about, but if it's not extreme I think you have nothing to worry about. 

Everyone has morning sickness! I don't this time. With my first I was sick constantly! I hope that's not a bad sign.:shrug:


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies! :hi:

I'm OK thanks hopeful, been cramping quite a bit today too, I have mildly on and off for weeks but today I had about 10 mins of pretty strong ones - no spotting and they weren't so severe that I couldn't speak, but not nice! I don't think the constipation is helping either! Bean must be having a growth spurt today and stretching everything - ouch!

No sickness yet for me either EMC! Still trying not to get too excited as I know it could hit any time but I feel lucky not to have had it so far, I know some women feel so ill all the time.


----------



## caite19

Hang IN THERE EMC! I am sure all is fine. 

Elhaym, I have had the crampiness on and off too. Just a stretchy feel.

hopeful, ugh poor thing!!!

Well. on wednesday I had some bloodwork done, my hcg was 12000, they wanted to see at least 24000 on Friday. Welp, I only had 16900. Since we saw no baby on my ultrasound last wednesday, they are assuming it is a blighted ovum and I will miscarry, so I just need to wait apparently. I have my ultrasound 6/8 now, moved up one day (woo. hoo.) I am trying to stay positive. I was still really early. maybe they just didn't see anything. and levels DO slow down. Urgh. Next wednesday I will be exactly 8 weeks pregnant. They should be able to see my little bean by then. Without a doubt. 

Keep your fingers and toes crossed for me ladies, and if you pray, please do so :) :hugs: for all :)


----------



## ShireLass

Had my first midwife appointment today. She said I'm 7 weeks +1 but I'm not sure why, as I thought I was 7 weeks exactly today. LMP 12th April. EDD also 2 days later than the internet thinks based on that LMP so I'm confused lol.

Got my first scan on 8th July. :)


----------



## EMC0528

Caite I am so sorry you have you have to go through this. Remain positive and I will pray for the best. :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

Shirelass, that puts you at the same as rnmommy and I :)


----------



## caite19

Thanks EMC. I'm trying.


----------



## RNmommy

Caite - Im keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! I plugged your HCG levels into the calculators and it's doubling every 97.17hrs. That falls within a normal range. I got this from a website:


*"Normal" Doubling Time*

Under 1200 mIU/ml - 31-72 hours

Between 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml - 72-96 hours

Over 6000 mIU/ml - more than 96 hours


Im not sure why they couldn't see anything. But you know, today when I had my ultrasound my doc was looking around for a few minutes before he found my little beanie. I was getting nervous! But he found it.
Maybe it's just snuggled in good and hiding. :shrug:
Im praying they see your cute bean on your next scan. 


Elhaym - I have been getting pretty terrible back pains since O. They come and go and I have noticed that if i have to poop (TMI....lol) it makes them come worse. Or if I have bad gas. Hahaha. My hubby rubs them away for me. They usually only last about 5 minutes or so. 


As for me....been throwing up constantly. UGH!!!!! I have resorted to getting a blender and making smoothies because I have an easier time keeping liquids down. My body seems to suck those right up. So for now, I will be creative with my blender. LOL!!!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## EMC0528

sorry to hear about your sickness rnmommy, 

I had a call from the dr. They cancelled my appt. They want me to come tomorrow at 10 instead for an ultrasound. 


Ugh, this worry is making me crazy


----------



## RNmommy

Are you still spotting??


----------



## EMC0528

The spotting turned to bleeding this afternoon. Its bright red. Not super heavy but definitely not spotting anymore. I'm having some mild cramps too. 

I'm afraid I'm gonna lose my sweet pea:(


----------



## caite19

EMC. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm just about in the same boat. 

RNmommy - Thanks. I had more bloodwork drawn at the ER tonight, I'm up to 30000. So.. that's kind of good? :D I was having some spotting and cramping. I saw my bean. heartbeat of 132, cute! wiggly! 

But there is a problem. I have a hemorrhage under my endometrium (the lining you shed when you get your period). it's not huge. But it's worrying the doc. He said if it bursts it will kill the baby and chances are good I will need some blood transfusions if I'm close enough to a hospital.. if not. He just kinda left it like that. sigh.. :cry:

My spotting stopped before we went to the hospital but I am a threatened miscarriage. I also have a cyst inside my right ovary, they think I could have a twin in my fallopian tube. Sigh... :dohh:


----------



## ShireLass

Thinking of you both :flower: Hope your beans are determined to stick. :hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Oh Caite, thats terrible! I hope its just a cyst and nothing more. While twins would be great, it does no good if its stuck in the tube. Lets hope thats not the case. Im praying for you!!!! 

EMC - When is your doctor's appt??? I would go to a hospital if I were you. FX and praying for you!


----------



## Elhaym

caite and EMC I really hope everything is OK :hugs:

not much to report here, first midwife appointment tomorrow. Quite nervous. :)


----------



## h0peful

I'm praying for you guys EMC and caite!!! :hugs: I hope your beans stick!!! Please let us know what the doctor says EMC if you decide to go.


----------



## h0peful

Good luck with your first appointment Elhaym!! :flow:



Elhaym said:


> caite and EMC I really hope everything is OK :hugs:
> 
> not much to report here, first midwife appointment tomorrow. Quite nervous. :)


----------



## caite19

Thanks guys. OK. I went back to the army hospital, I had just gone to a local hospital last night cause it was closer. I am SO glad I went to the army hospital. I was there for like five hours this morning, from 7 to noon, and they did an ultrasound again, tons of bloodwork, and they said that I had a cyst in my ovary, which was making my fallopian tube look "weird". No twin in the tube. THANK GOD. They did see a small hemmorhage but nothing they were really concerned with at ALL. I need to re-do my ticker cause the baby is 7 weeks 4 days according to their good ultrasound machine. :) EMC- I hope to hear from you soon and your bean is okay!!!!!


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys. 

Well.....they say its too small to be 7 weeks and there is "debris" in my uterus. Its consistent with a miscarriage. It looks like baby stopped growing at 5 weeks. They will have the results to my doctor within an hour and I assume he will want to see me. They want to do blood work to be sure.

It seems to me that things are looking bleak. If by some miracle the blood work shows my hcg levels are increasing then I guess that would be good. At this point they are calling it a spontaneous abortion and she said that the blood work is more or less to confirm. So I guess once its confirmed I will likely need a d and c unless by that point I've miscarried on my own.

Dh's parents know because his sisters let it slip earlier this week. Telling them and the others that know will be hard. It was very hard to tell my boss this morning, but considering I will be missing some work I told him what was happening. He is like a father to me and was very supportive, but saying out loud was SO hard. 

We're supposed to leave for vegas a week from saturday, we will need a get away. 

I guess that's it. Hopefully this will be finished soon and we can start over.


----------



## RNmommy

EMC - Im so sorry. My heart goes out to you. Don't let them do a D&C until its confirmed that its really a miscarriage. I guess your HCG level will confirm but if its still questionable tell them you want to wait a few more days and get another U/S before they do anything. Unless it happens on its own. 
I've been threw it and I know how heartbreaking it can be. 
We're here for you! :hugs:

Caite - That is wonderful news!!!! Im so glad you got the answers you were looking for. Im having the same problem with the bleeding and my doctor is not concerned about it at all. Its very scant amounts here and there and only had one episode where it was red. Now its just that nasty brown color sometimes when I wipe. Blah! DId you get any pics from the U/S?


----------



## caite19

EMC!!!! *HUGE HUGS* Hang in there. We are here if you want to talk at any time. Maybe you ovulated later? I'm trying to be hopeful for you. 

RNmommy, yes I got a pic, I am just so sleepy right now I will get it loaded up later.


----------



## h0peful

Omg I am so truly sorry to hear your news EMC. I hope everything still turns out alright. I can't even imagine how hard it must be for you. :hugs: Still praying for you!

Caite so glad to hear that you're doing ok!


----------



## Elhaym

Sending all my love EMC. We're here for you. :hugs:

Caite, glad to hear you're OK! :thumbup:

Had my first midwife appointment today, feels more 'official' now! Did BMI, blood pressure, took bloods, family history etc. Dating/nuchal scan booked for 30th June when I'll be 11+6 according to my dates. The ball is well and truly rolling now....


----------



## EMC0528

Hi guys. Got back from the hospital yesterday. They did aa follow up ultrasound and they no longer see the sac which was measuring 5 weeks. The miscarriage has completed in its own and they said my body will reset itslef and I can try again.

Thanks for your thoughts. Hope you are all feeling well.


----------



## caite19

EMC I hope you are hanging in there. 

Where is everyone?


----------



## h0peful

Hi caite... I've been dealing with some awful morning sickness.. finally feeling a bit better thanks to Zofran (medication). How are you doing??


----------



## caite19

I'm hanging in there. Tried Zofran, got horribly constipated. so here I sit nauseated  Feel better! :)


----------



## RNmommy

I just got back from the hospital. My doc has me go in for some IV fluids. And I ended up needing some potassium too. 
I've been puking nonstop for 2 weeks and haven't been able to keep anything down, not even liquids. 
My doc gave me Zofran and it didn't work :(

The ER doc gave me a script for Reglan but I don't think Im going to take it unless its been a few more days with me not being able to keep anything down. 
Taking all sorts of meds makes me nervous. Too much can go wrong. 

Anyways....so I just ate some lunch/dinner...Im hoping it stays down.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## caite19

In the nausea boat. I haven't thrown up.. but I wish I could. Still in that boat. Just dizzy, headachey, and tired. :shrug:


----------



## ShireLass

I've still just got nausea, good days and bad days. Had 2 really bad headaches so far that sent me to bed, that's about it.


----------



## h0peful

wow I guess I'm not alone being pregnant and miserable! I knew it! I've been badly constipated ever since I took zofran and I had a feeling that was the culprit. I'm still taking it caite coz I CANNOT get through the work day without it. :(

Sorry to hear about your extreme sickness rnmommy! I saw something about reglan on TV the other day (one of those lawyer ads) so I'd say avoid it if possible!

shirelass... aww nausea is SO annoying.. sometimes it's better just to be able to puke so I understand your frustration!

Hope you all feel better caite, rnmommy, and shirelass! WE'LL GET THROUGH THIS TOGETHER!!! :hugs:

I noticed we're all in week 9 and I think this is when all the symptoms are supposed to peak.. boooo!:( how are you all getting through work? that's the hardest part for me!


----------



## caite19

Well ladies, we found no heartbeat after three ultrasounds today. So I am out. Lots and lots and lots of luck to all of you. much love.


----------



## h0peful

Oh no caite... I'm so so very sorry! :hugs:


----------



## EMC0528

caite, I am SO SO sorry. I know how you're feeling. If you want to chat I'm here for you. Hang in there

:hugs:

Hello everyone, I took a little break from the site but I'm back now. I hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## caite19

Thanks. I went through the miscarriage with medicine last night. The d&c would've taken til next week to be done. Awful night.


----------



## RNmommy

Well ladies, I have some catching up to do but I just wanted to stop in real quick and tell you that i have been put on bedrest at 9wks 3days. I cant stop bleeding so i will probably be on bedrest until after the placenta attaches fully and takes over. 
Went to doc yesterday morning, saw a different one cause mine is out of town til next week. He did a scan and baby looks great, moving all around. My cervix is still closed, but I have a bad subchorionic bleed. So bedrest it is. He told me I probably should have already been on bedrest. I think I might switch to him. He said the continued bleeding is not being helped by my hyperemesis. 
Bt anyways....thats my update. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I have some catching up to do.


----------



## caite19

Hang in there RN mommy.. I had that too.. two of them in fact. including a large clot on the underside of my placenta. It didn't cause the baby to pass, they think something was wrong with him/her. Take it EASY.


----------



## kirbyland1986

4 weeks and 2 days due - 22nd feb! first one so i would love to text message someone about things :)


----------



## EMC0528

rnmommy, I hope you get the rest you need!!! Take care of yourself.

Caite, how have you been feeling? I've been so up and down since the miscarriage. Some days are good and others are bad. You hanging in there?


----------



## caite19

I'm very sad. Been in a lot of pain. Had to go to the local hospital and get some pain meds, the army hospital told me to suck it up and take tylenol. I was passing enormous clots (over lemon and fist sized..) they think i have a clotting problem now. lovely. 

I have my pastor coming to talk to me today. I haven't been coping too well.. Been trying. :(


----------



## EMC0528

I know exactly how you feel. 

I am the same. I always imagined it would be horrible to lose a pregnancy but I never thought it be like this. It's such an intense feeling of loss. 

I'm here if you wanna chat :hugs:


----------



## caite19

Thank you EMC. Hang in there. :) 

I am looking at a d&c now. went BACK to the ER with severe clotting and bleeding, and I have a tiny piece of something at the VERY tip top of my uterus that is pumping blood like crazy. Doc says I have blood like koolaid lol.. I just want this over, is that too much to ask?
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------

